# brushes with greatness...



## aprilraven (Oct 24, 2005)

ok, its monday, and i need a lift..so..

i thought, how bout we could tell our brushes with greatness...who in todays celebrity world have you met face to face...
since i live in arkansas...yes i have met bill clinton...several times..but who hasnt..?

the big one is when i was 14, i went to my first concert...AEROSMITH!
and back then...(mid 70's) you could stand at the stage...and i was on a guys shoulders, (that was cool then, too..) and steven tyler, lead singer of aerosmith, pulled me up on stage during a song.. and kissed me full on the lips..( well..his lips.. my lips, nose, chin,cheeks..and an ear to be exact!!)

just became the worlds most important 8th grader at my school!!    

almost 27 yrs later, i went to see aerosmith again...up in the balcony over looking the stage..and watched steven tyler pull other girls on stage, so i know he did that with millions... but for a brief moment in time, i was so the rocker chick!!!  

so...whats your brushes with greatness...who have you met in person???
(if ya'll have done this recently forgive me.....)


----------



## anicole (Oct 24, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ..( well..his lips.. my lips, nose, chin,cheeks..and an ear to be exact!!)


 

does that qualify as a swirly?!  :lmao: 

I can't think of any ... so there must not be any, aside from Mr. Clinton, but when you work for a lobbyist ... you meet all kinds.

I ran into Angus Young (AC/DC) one night before a concert.  Funny ... creepy at first.  He was in a trench coat, beard, and hat, just milling through the crowd.  Turns out, they all were.  They walked from one side of the arena to the other and I happened to bump into him.  Stopped, began to apologize and stopped breathing.  He winked, tugged on the beard and kept walking.  That was so cool.

Also got Richie Sambora and Jon BonJovi to wave at me.  Unable to give too many details as it's a PG site ... but they waved at me ... and the girls ... .


----------



## bace (Oct 24, 2005)

Once, I made a grilled cheese sandwich, and when I flipped the sandwich, there was a picture of carmen electra cooked into the bread. I swear.

No seriously.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 24, 2005)

Can't say I have ever really met any celeb.
Saw an actress (German, hence not known to any of you) in a restaurant in Berlin one day, and a politician in Bonn Railway Station (that was at the time when Bonn was still our capital), but both only from afar. 
I have a letter by Paul McCartney in my drawer...


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 24, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Can't say I have ever really met any celeb.
> Saw an actress (German, hence not known to any of you) in a restaurant in Berlin one day, and a politician in Bonn Railway Station (that was at the time when Bonn was still our capital), but both only from afar.
> *I have a letter by Paul McCartney in my drawer*...


 
can i have it?


----------



## KevinR (Oct 24, 2005)

I met Dave Grohl a couple of weeks ago. He was staying at the same hotel I was at in Grand Rapids. He was pretty cool. Much taller than I expected.

I have met a number of sports people. Most where pretty nice.


----------



## Verbal (Oct 24, 2005)

I was in Seattle with some friends walking around before an Apocalyptica concert, and we turned the corner and bumped into the whole band.  They're actually really nice guys!  Just said hi, and excuse me basically... but yeah, that's about it.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 24, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> can i have it?


 
* NEVER!*

*It's mine! Mine! MINE!*


Sorry :hugs: , but ... you must understand....... :hug::


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 24, 2005)

I talked to Matt Dillon on the phone back in like 1989.  I didn't believe it was him while we we're speaking.  I then got a polaroid from my boyfriend at the time who was hanging out with him.  It's a pic of the two of them.  We actually spoke for 20 minutes or so....I was also on the Howard Stern show, actually a very nice man....


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 24, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> I was in Seattle with some friends walking around before an Apocalyptica concert, and we turned the corner and bumped into the whole band.  They're actually really nice guys!  Just said hi, and excuse me basically... but yeah, that's about it.



You just became really cool.  I love that group. 

I don't know if it was fortune or fate but being stationed at Ramstein before, we had USO tours that came through from time to time and we had the chance to meet a few people.  We had Ja-Rule, J-Lo and Kid Rock come through a few years ago and I had lunch with Kid Rock (who is really tall) and was one of the best acting famous people I've seen.  He spent the entire week going and meeting people on base and really getting to know the people there.  He was very interested in what we were there doing.  J-Lo was only in public twice the entire week and both times were for under half an hour each.  I didn't see Ja-Rule until the concert...he was a hermit the entire week.


----------



## malachite (Oct 24, 2005)

Having worked in the food industry for quite awhile (a long time ago in a galaxy far far away) I've met all sorts of musicians and pro athletes, but most of them are far from anything resembling "great". However I did meet the Ultimate Warrior, years after he retired and became a gym owner. He was nothing but cool and was suprised I recognized him without his 'warrior' garb


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2005)

Well...I have had a couple of brushes with greatness.

   I did meet Bace....

But my alltime brush with greatness was a few years ago.  I was heading downtown one day and heard on the radio that Gene Simmons of KISS was in town doing a book signing.  Being a huge KISS fan, I found the store, and took my place in line after purchasing his book.  It took me 4 hours of waiting to get to finally meet The God of Thunder.  When he stood up to shake my hand, he stood over me.  Im 6'1", and he is about 6'5"   But just the coolest guy and I was pretty nervous.  I still cannot remember what I said to him.   He signed my book and I got to have my pic taken with him, before I was shooed off. 
  One person I have always wanted to meet was Neil Peart(drummer for RUSH)  He was a huge inspiration for me during my musical journey. 

malachite....Ultimate Warrior Rocked!!!


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 24, 2005)

ok, malachite...i have no idea who he is, but if i could meet him, i think i would die happy.... 

chiller......gene simmons????  yeah...greatness.... heck yeah...that rocks...!

anicole.....bonjovi??  the girls..?   are we talking flashing by any chance????

to add.... i have also met two wrestlers...my brother had them at his house waiting for them to go on stage later that night..one was hardcore hollie?? the other was Kane.he had the mask and all for the stage..huge kinda guy.. huge.. and got in the floor and played with my son.. wrastled with him.....they had a blast.. and could not have been nicer or more soft spoken....unreal.... ( if your a bit southern, you know its wrastlin', not wrestling.... but... used both to clarify..!!)  sorry...please..continue...


----------



## bace (Oct 24, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Well...I have had a couple of brushes with greatness.
> 
> I did meet Bace....


 

:mrgreen: 

Chiller was pretty chill.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 24, 2005)

I've run into a few celebrities but I'm not a star watcher so it was no big deal.  I'll list them out anyways. 

I had a beer once with Tim McGraw's band (the Dance Hall Doctors) in stateline Nevada after a concert, was on a plane with Verne Troyer (Mini Me) and attended a wedding with a model - Tyson (Beckford?) and a wrestler named Goldberg (I had to look up his name) & Jesse James. I run into Jesse every so often anyways so it's no biggie.


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 24, 2005)

define greatness. i've seen several notable personalities.

i had lunch with John Glenn. does that count ravenapril?

Corinna, let me have the letter!!!!!!!!!!!! Come on, give it up!


----------



## Traci (Oct 24, 2005)

I've met quite a few celebs, I guess I've had good timing. 
Movie peeps: Vince Vaughn(very tall), Jon Favro(sp?), Rory Cochran, Arnold "the terminator", Jeremy London, Lyle Lovett, the guy that played Ralphie in "A Christmas Story" Peter Billingsly, Amy Jo Johnson, Jay Leno, Bruce Penhall(he was Johns replacement on CHiPs). 
Sports peeps: Jeremy McGrath, Ricky Carmichael and several other motorcross guys, Mitch Gaylord (1984 Olympic goldmedalist)
Oh, I was with PG when she met Tim Mcgraws band.
I think there was a few more, but I can't remember right now.


----------



## terri (Oct 24, 2005)

I think it's awesome you have this letter, Corinna. :thumbup: 

But....in a drawer....? I'd have it properly mounted for archival stability and frame that bad boy. 

Tell you what, you could FedEx it overnight to me, and I'd be more than happy to take care of it for you.  How would that be?


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 24, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> I think it's awesome you have this letter, Corinna. :thumbup:
> 
> But....in a drawer....? I'd have it properly mounted for archival stability and frame that bad boy.
> 
> Tell you what, you could FedEx it overnight to me, and I'd be more than happy to take care of it for you.  How would that be?


 
stay out of this....geez, you're like bace, jumping in on someone elses action.


----------



## terri (Oct 24, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> stay out of this....geez, you're like bace, jumping in on someone elses action.


 Hate to tell ya, you had no action. This letter is between me and Corinna now. Scram!


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 24, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Hate to tell ya, you had no action. This letter is between me and Corinna now. Scram!


 
:lmao:  im currently on IM discussing shipping.....thief!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 24, 2005)

Neither of you is getting MY letter by Sir Paul! So there :greenpbl:
It is MINE. MINE alone!


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 24, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Neither of you is getting MY letter by Sir Paul! So there :greenpbl:
> It is MINE. MINE alone!


 
terri, PM me, looks like we need to plan a trip to germany :greenpbl:


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 24, 2005)

Ts!
What would YOU TWO do with a letter that starts with the words "Dear Corinna"? Hm?


----------



## bantor (Oct 24, 2005)

The most famous people i have ever met were The Good Brothers. I doubt most people here have beard of them, they are a Canadian folk band. They are my second cousins so I spent the weekend kickin with them and jamming. It was pretty fun


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 24, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Ts!
> What would YOU TWO do with a letter that starts with the words "Dear Corinna"? Hm?


 
sell it on ebay for a few thousand? :blushing:


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 24, 2005)

No-no-no-no-noooooo. Then you would bid for it and GET it in the end. And have already said "NO" to that! So I can't run that risk!

It ends in "Linda and I send our best wishes for a great evening."

What is that to you? Nothing. See?
So why have that letter. I have it. It is MINE. MINE. MINE!


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 24, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> No-no-no-no-noooooo. Then you would bid for it and GET it in the end. And have already said "NO" to that! So I can't run that risk!
> 
> It ends in "Linda and I send our best wishes for a great evening."
> 
> ...


 
stop fighting this....


----------



## Meysha (Oct 24, 2005)

hmm I haven't met anyone really famous. I've met a few tv personalities in australia when I was a bit younger. And I met a famous radio presenter/comedian last year.

But I'm famous now too!!! I got to do a recording for hold music... (don't worry I wasn't singing! :shock: ) But I was a 'single mum who wanted to get back in the work force'. It was the hold music for a job agency and I had to read a few lines and get paid a lot for it. Easiest and most paid work I've ever done. I love radio... ahhhh.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 24, 2005)

I have a letter to me from Margaret Thatcher on Downing Street notepaper.
It's dated only a month or so from her first election win so it is signed by her.
Later on she just got her secretary to pp letters so this one is quite rare.


Though I have something even rarer:
A hardback first edition of Ripping Yarns scripts signed by the writers, Terry Jones and Michael Palin. It's the only copy in existence that they have both signed because they told me.
I see it as my children's pension


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 24, 2005)

i once met Mick Jones out of 'The Clash' and 'Big Audio Dynamite'. i was working behind the busy bar in a nightclub when he came over and ordered a round of drinks. I didnt have a clue who he was so when he tried to walk away without paying i grabbed him and told him to pay up. he said "im in the band who are playing tonight, im on the  guest list" so i asked him what his name was, he told me and as i was checking i could hear everybody at the bar chuckling and laughing behind my back. i never lived that one down for a while. He saw the funny side himself though and hung around with the bar staff for a few drinks at the end of the night


----------



## TPOL (Oct 24, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Once, I made a grilled cheese sandwich, and when I flipped the sandwich, there was a picture of carmen electra cooked into the bread. I swear.
> 
> No seriously.


 

so, how much did you get for it on ebay? 

sorry, didn't mean to go off subject, i was just dying to ask....

haven't met anyone famous, unless you count some members of the power team...doubt anyone has heard of them..


----------



## terri (Oct 24, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> sell it on ebay for a few thousand? :blushing:


    :falls over in faint:

traitor!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Verbal (Oct 24, 2005)

Oh, I forgot: I met Ryan Stiles for the first time at the hardware store in town, lol... then I've run into him about 20 times since then at coffee shops, school, and all over.  Turns out he lives twenty minutes from me, lol.  I also met Hilary Swank a couple times at the grocery store I used to work at.  And then I met Sting (the wrestler) once.... he's a super nice guy.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Oct 24, 2005)

Lets see, only two celeb incidents for me.

1st - Met Penn Gillette (of Penn & Teller) after a show about 10 years ago.

2nd - Shook Chuck Yeagers hand at an airshow around 6 years ago (he's the first guy to officially go supersonic in an aircraft)


----------



## Unimaxium (Oct 24, 2005)

I also met Bill Clinton last year at a huge rally for John Kerry's presidential campaign. Well, I didn't really meet him, but I got to shake his hand. And Kerry's too. And our governor's. The kerry people actually used my school's gym to set up a press center for the event (my school is literally right behind where the stage was). And in return all of the students got tickets for front-row seats to the event. It was pretty awesome, as there was a really huge crowd there too.

The other night (thursday I believe) I was at this concert / show where Al Gore showed up. The show was put on by this new TV channel called Current TV, of which Gore is the founder or chairman or something. I don't even remember what he said, but it was fun to see him when he came on stage. He's looking pretty good these days.

My father works in radio and has met all kinds of celebrities over many years. Pretty recently he got to know Dee Snider (from the band Twisted Sister) who, for a short time, had a radio show on my dad's station. They actually started to really dislike each other pretty quickly. At one point Dee said "I think that guy and I might have to throw down"  . It was really quite humorous. But I'm on my father's side in this. Dee Snider actually is a _really_ bad talk show host.


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 24, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> :falls over in faint:
> 
> traitor!!!!!!!!!!


 
it's McCartney, what do you expect? Lennon or Harrison would be a complete different story!


----------



## Corry (Oct 24, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Oh, I forgot: I met Ryan Stiles for the first time at the hardware store in town, lol... then I've run into him about 20 times since then at coffee shops, school, and all over.  Turns out he lives twenty minutes from me, lol.  I also met Hilary Swank a couple times at the grocery store I used to work at.  And then I met Sting (the wrestler) once.... he's a super nice guy.




I LOVE HIM! I'M JEALOUS!  So...where do ya live?  :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Oct 24, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> it's McCartney, what do you expect? Lennon or Harrison would be a complete different story!


 pfft. Better. I expect better from you. :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 24, 2005)

sorry, im desperate


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 25, 2005)

Being that I work in the musical field I had the chance to meet many celebs like:

Celine Dion, James Taylor (have pic w/him), Moody Blues, Dionne Warwick, Luciano Pavarotti yes he is that big, oh... sorry... nutritionally endowed).

Also actors:

John Ritter (have pic w/him), Martin Short (yes, he is that funny), Richard Dreyfuss.

Politicians:

John McCain, Bill and Hillary Clinton.

Sports figures:

Willie Mays, Evander Hollyfield (sp?), Muhammad Ali, Shaquille O'Neal, Barry Bonds.


----------



## jstuedle (Oct 25, 2005)

In my younger daze I was an usher at Riverfront stadium. I was 16-17, back when the Reds were great, I often rubbed elbows with Rose, Tolan, Nolan, Conception, Bench and the rest of "The Big Red Machine". I was in the locker room when Pete and Johnny shoved Tony into a cloths drier and turned it on. Great fun! Met too many opposing team stars to mention and numerous movie stars and politicians. At the time I thought nothing much of it and didn't collect anything from them. I have a Johnny Bench homerun ball and that's about it. Since then I had one of Clintons SS guys knock me down at a fund raiser I was shooting, that is about it. (I knew there was a reason I didn't vote for him)


----------



## Xmetal (Oct 25, 2005)

Being in the Music industry i've met some interesting personalities...

John Paul Young - nice fella, had a nice chat with him

Ian Moss - Guitarist for Jimmy Barnes, again very nice guy

Tommy Emannuel - Awesome fella, Myself and a good friend had the honour of jamming with him backstage, what a rush that was! 

Damien Noll - Brother of Aussie Idol runner-up Shannon Noll, Came and watched my band play at the Condobolin Summer B&S Ball. 

Yahoo Serious - Met him at a friend's 40th birthday


----------



## ShutteredEye (Oct 25, 2005)

I've had dinner with Val Kilmer in Santa Fe NM.  

I've roped with George Strait in Houston.

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 25, 2005)

No celebs for me, but if I did see one I wouldn't recognize anyone.  My wife did meet Arlo Guthrie.  It was a sort of party with Moe (local Phish like band).  Just a few people sitting around chatting and having drinks.  I guess I would have liked to be there but that was before we were married.  Since I haven't met anyone of celebredum I'll say who I would or would have like to meet.?
Arlo Guthrie (To talk about Woody his dad)
Sting (the singer) (for tea time)
Sir Arthur Guinness (just for one pint)
Benny Hill (nobody can make me laugh as hard as he can)
Jerry Garcia (I miss him)
Thelonious Monk (for a song or two)
Morrissey (for a hamburger with fries)
There are more I guess but I guess I'm not thrilled with meeting famous people unless they can hold a decent conversation.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 25, 2005)

I met Tony Mason once!  Does that count?


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 25, 2005)

man, ya'll are all killing me... how cool is that??  keep it up.. love to hear all of it...

we got to get jonmikal  a letter from john lennon.....he has to have one...

any idea's.......

anyone know loco ono???  sorry...yoko, i mean...(thousand apologies jon...) paybacks for ravenapril comment....


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 25, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Yahoo Serious - Met him at a friend's 40th birthday


 
What a great name!:thumbup:   Einstein would have been proud!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 25, 2005)

I had a friend in the 80's who had a bad back. He'd fallen when he was younger and cracked several vertebrae - at one point the doctors thought he had broken it and might not walk. He was in traction in hospital for over a month and it had never been right since. 
One quiet night in the pub I asked him how it had happened.
His father had worked as a designer for a yacht builders near Southampton and my friend had naturally learned to sail at an early age. He loved it and became very good, racing and such. He went to College and got his Master's ticket when he was about 20 - around 1969 or 70. During the Summer his father's company would get him to sail the finished yachts to it's destination and hand it over to the person who had bought it. Usually this was in the Mediterranean.
So one day he had delivered a Yacht to a trendy and exclusive location in the South of France and, after handing over the boat, decided to hang around for a few days and maybe have some fun.
He was sitting in a bar having a beer when two guys walked in. They ordered drinks and one of them asked him for a light. This sparked a conversation when they realised they were all British and they talked and got on really well. The upshot was that my friend got invited to a party on the yacht that the two guys were staying on.
He went with them and had a terrific time - lots of gorgeous girls, free food, free drink, free drugs. The party went on for several days.
At one point my friend, being a bit worse for wear, decided to show of a little - especially as he was egged on by his two new acquaintances - and climbed up the rigging. Everyone started urging him to do a high dive into the water so he did. But slipped as he jumped and landed on the deck. After that it was an ambulance and almost two months in hospital before he was well enough to go home.
During his hospitalisation his two acquaintances came to see him almost every day as they felt to blame for his accident. They made sure he had anything he wanted and paid for his flight home.
"That was nice of them," I said. "Who were these guys then?"
"Kieth Richards and Mick Jagger - and the yacht was Hugh Heffner's."

I don't think anyone can compete with that


----------



## jstuedle (Oct 25, 2005)

> I don't think anyone can compete with that


 
:hail: No Van, I think you own the floor.:hail:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 25, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> "Kieth Richards and Mick Jagger - and the yacht was Hugh Heffner's."
> 
> I don't think anyone can compete with that


 
I'm out!  

(Tony Mason is quite funny though!:thumbup: )


----------



## Mansi (Oct 25, 2005)

no one really.. but today i met a nat geo photog over coffee  dont know if thats famous or what...


----------



## Luminosity (Oct 27, 2005)

Has had a few brushes with celebs over the years , cant be bothered listin em but something that got me semi-excited last week...

A new patient that comes into the clinic has struck up a mutual continuing conversation with me re. all things photography. He seemed standoffish and so forth when he first started coming in but he's warmed to me ( I guess the mututal love of photography played a part in that ). 

Anyway I was in the room with him at work last week, giving him a massage before his adjustment and he divulged that he was a friend of the late Ansel Adams :shock: ! 

The patient was once a sports photographer and thats how he met him and they struck up a friendship.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Oct 27, 2005)

My father is funny when it comes to celebrities. They don't phaze him. For a couple of years he was part of a Navy flight crew that flew a VIP aircraft for politicians and big brass. So I guess he's used to it. He's retired now and works at Universal Studios in Florida, initially in charge of maintenance he transferred to the water taxi's because he likes people. While doing this he met Harrison Ford and struck up a conversation about aircraft (this is where I found out that Harrison Ford had visited my site). The best story was when he was still in maintenance and a young black man and his son asked my father for directions to the nearest restroom, which happened to be within sight. The man sent his son to the bathroom and talked to my father for several minutes. The man's son came back and they went on there way. It wasn't till later during the opening of the new Men In Black ride did my father realize he had talked to Will Smith.


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 27, 2005)

Dude, you shook Chuck's hand.  That's all I have to say.  As if you weren't badass enough.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 28, 2005)

This sort of fits in here but it's more a lovely anecdote that's too good not to share. And as I know that some of you get bored....

My ex-wife used to work in films and tv so I often got to go on set (sometimes taking the stills). I always tried to have a chat with the Director of Photography or the lighting cameraman because they are on the same wavelength, being photographers with big motordrives.
I was lucky to get into conversation with a DoP who had worked with Alfred Hitchcock on one of his films. I knew that Hitch wasn't just a great Director - he also had some strange quirks so I had a chance to get some juicy gossip first hand. So after a few drinks I got told the following:
Having been chosen to work with Hitchcock as Director of Photography a meeting was set up and Hitch talked about the film, and what he wanted, and similar things - basically laying out how he liked to work.
At the end of the meeting Hitchcock said 'You'll need this. I give it to all my DoP's so all my films have been shot using this. I know how it works and what the framing will be like. OK?' And he passed over a lens.
The DoP said 'thanks' and Hitch left. Then he looked at the lens.
It was a very old 35mm cine lens - covered in crap, dented, chipped, scratched and held together with Scotch tape. He was horrified. The lens was a useless piece of junk that was only fit for the bin.
And Hitchcock had told him he must use it.
He spent several bad days and a couple of sleepless nights before the start of filming. He really wanted to do the film but he couldn't possibly use the lens. And if he told Hitch he wouldn't use it... Well the great man had fired people for less. He didn't like people disagreeing with him.
He finally decided that what he was going to do was choose the lens he though best for each shot and frame it how he thought Hitch wanted it. Hitch would be sure to notice in the rushes but then he could shoot some footage with _that_ lens and once Hitchcock saw the difference he felt sure he could talk him around and stay with the film.
Filming started, everything went fine, Hitch said the rushes were great and complimented the DoP on a great job. Nothing else was said. Hitch hadn't noticed - or if he did hadn't mentioned it.
Filming continued and every day the DoP was expecting to be called in for a 'chat', but nothing was said. The film was finished and at the end Hitch gave the DoP a pat on the back and asked for his lens back saying 'It's a lovely lens, isn't it? All my DoP's say it is. I think it's the secret of my success. I know I couldn't work without it.' The DoP mumbled something complimentary and that was that.
The DoP couldn't believe it. He'd got away with his deception. But he felt very guilty about it for years.
Until one day, by chance, he met another DoP who had worked on several of Hitchcock's earlier films. They got to talking and swapping experiences until there was a meaningful pause. Then the old hand asked 'Did he give you the lens?'
'Yes. Yes he did', replied the DoP.
'What did you think of it?'
'To be honest, I thought it was a piece of sh*t.'
'So what did you do?'
'It's embarassing to admit it but... I'm afraid I cheated. I used whatever lens I thought best for a shot and then lied to Hitch about it. I've never stopped feeling guilty.'
The old hand laughed. 'I wouldn't worry about it. That's exactly what I did. I've talked to other cameramen he's worked with and they all did the same thing, too. He's a real professional and he expects us to be and he knows that we'll do the job as best we can. But he's also a b*stard with a warped sense of humour. I think he knows the lens is cr*p but just pulls that stunt to make us sweat and work harder.'


----------



## Meysha (Oct 28, 2005)

true story???

Pretty awesome eitherway!


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 28, 2005)

:lmao: @ the Hitchcock story


----------



## bace (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm going to meet Christina Aguilara one day.

Probably after she divorces her current fiance in a messy breakup.

Hopefully she hasn't had any kids.

But yeah. Christina and I will get married and live happily evar aftarr


----------



## Corry (Oct 28, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Being that I work in the musical field I had the chance to meet many celebs like:
> 
> Celine Dion, James Taylor (have pic w/him), Moody Blues, Dionne Warwick, Luciano Pavarotti yes he is that big, oh... sorry... nutritionally endowed).
> 
> ...




Hey Mit...I don't see your favorite famous person that you've met in there...what about Clay Aiken?  I know you simply _adored_ him!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 28, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> true story???


Yup! True story. You just can't make things like that up.


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 28, 2005)

can i hertz to my brushes with greatness?????????


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 28, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> can i hertz to my brushes with greatness?????????


You can even rub me, if you want  :mrgreen:


----------



## steve817 (Nov 5, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone can compete with that


 
Just blew my story about the Lone Ranger out of the water.


----------



## LizM (Nov 5, 2005)

Ok - mine are SOOOOO diametric opposites.

I met Fabio at a book signing (not impressed with him by the way)
Saw YoYo Ma in Mobile right before one of his concerts (he was staying at the same hotel as we were)
My husband got to had a mike stand to Willie Nelson during a tour of the Grand Ol' Opry House in Nashville (he had left the tour to go sit on the front steps a minute like his Dad did when he came back from war decades earlier - on his way back to the tour he was walking past the stage and he hears this voice - "Could you hand me that stand?" - my husband says sure and as he looks up to hand up the stand he sees its Willie Nelson - my husband did the momentarily stunned into imobility thing before he recovered)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 5, 2005)

I was once helped out of the ladies toilets at the Cottesloe theatre by Brenda Blethyn. What I was doing in there in the first place is something we need not go into, thank you.


----------

